
Tim Cook defends using Google as primary search engine on Apple devices - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/11/tim-cook-defends-using-google-as-primary-search-engine-on-apple-devices/
======
sidibe
It may make sense but it definiteky seems hypocritical when he harps about
users being the product at these evil adtech companies while selling the users
to Google.

